# strange swaying



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

I was at petsmart and I was looking at the mollies and some of them had their fins clamped and were sort of swaying oddly like they were saying no lol. Is something wrong with them?


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

This is probs because they were in brakish water and the pet shop had fresh water. Mollies dont do well with freshwater.


----------



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

ooo i see is there anyone here that keeps them fine in freshwater without problems? and what do you do to keep them healthy so they dont sway and what not?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Mollies are fine in freshwater but do better in brackish.


----------



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

thank you boxermom


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

The clamped fins and swaying indicate that something is wrong so don't get one that looks that way. Its not caused from being in FW.


----------



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

Yea I didnt, what could be wrong with them?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Could be any number of things. Being that its Petsmart, my guess is the water quality.


----------



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

oh ok thanks could you take a look at my labor question? oyu seem to be one of the only ppl to help me.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Others will be around, its trick or treating time in a lot of places.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Mollies are more sensitive to temperature changes than other livebearers. This condition is called "shimmies" and is caused by an abrupt change in temp. A slow rise in temp will correct the problem. If the problem isn't corrected, I've seen Mollies die from this condition..
Tony


----------

